# New User Spain vs Portugal



## Stevefb (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi everyone...i am a retired American living with an Italian wife in Italy. We want to live in Spain or Portugal but unsure which we should choose to narrow our house search. Read Emma's blog, read many posts in both forums, etc., but ended up more confused than before. I know what is important...available health care, close to coast, one hour from major city, etc. BUT? Steve


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I do know Portugal have an amazing tax free incentive for some new arrivals


----------



## Stevefb (Jul 8, 2016)

*Thanks Rabbitcat*

Yes they do. Not sure how my pension, which comes from the US and gets taxed there applies....will check.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Rabbitcat said:


> I do know Portugal have an amazing tax free incentive for some new arrivals


Yes, and I find Spain as many dis-incentives. As a US citizen, I find accounting and taxes to be a nightmare in Spain. Portugal sounds much better to me.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

As far as I know as long as your income isn't one that MUST be taxed in your own country, that's me beat!!!!- and you have not lived in Portugal for more than 5 years before applying for the incentive, Portugal will allow you to have a tax free income. Bloody great deal.


----------



## Stevefb (Jul 8, 2016)

Skip O and RabbitCat....thanks for your responses, i will be looking in Portugal....steve


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

As with everywhere there are always both up and downsides. 

Whilst the tax situ is great for some I personally found the housing stock somewhat disappointing compared to Spain both in price and quality. 

Maybe I was not looking at the best sites, mainly I used rightmove overseas as couldn't find a Portugese kyero but as I say overall it didn't match Spain


----------



## Stevefb (Jul 8, 2016)

*Rabbitcat*

Thanks...we will shop around quite a bit before settling. Have to ask you...what is "kiribati"?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Kiribati is where I live. It's a coastal area of Hungary and it gets its name from the Kiribati which is one of only two sea animals in the world to have four legs. Famous Kiribatians include Pavlov Polo who added the hole to the famous mint- up until then he had been selling the hole separately .

Our national food is kuklar. which is a fish pie coated in chocolate and our currency is the iou. Our capital is Garvos which hosts a museum that displays the worlds largest collection of sheep droppings.

Our national sport is rudlak which involves beating a crab with a broom to make it run faster and our anthem is Dargest thro manatana, which translates as " we want to leave here now"


----------



## Stevefb (Jul 8, 2016)

You must get that question often....LOL


----------

